# General Critique my informal portraits please.



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi! Thanks for looking. Feedback is encouraged especially if it leads to better pictures!


----------



## Designer (Nov 20, 2015)

These are way too tiny to be asking for detailed critique.

Both are very soft, as if your camera focused on the woman's ring in the first, and maybe the child's hair in the second.  Fairly good light, an o.k. frame, could be better though.  

I'm curious about your setup.  I know you said you use a south-facing window, but I don't know if your North window would be better.  I don't know where you bounce the flash, so I'm curious about that.  

The EXIF is not attached, so I am at a loss as to what aperture, shutter speed, and ISO.

I also don't know if you have any other lens choices.  

Please include more information, post the photos at around 1000 pixels on the longest side, include the EXIF, be a little more explicit as to where you bounce the flash, and list your other lenses.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 20, 2015)

the pictures are much too really small to say anything useful.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 20, 2015)

Both of these are small but what I see is the same as the others have said, you missed focus.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks,

I will try to figure how to post larger pictures. These were synced to my phone from lightroom on my mac.

Any tips or link to proper way to post, I mean donyou really need to pixel ppep tonget the point across? I know her face is soft in the bow pic, perhaps I need more light and higher f stop. I kinda like the soft look but will need to learn both ways, people want tacks I think.

I really don't want to get on the cpu to use the forum but will if I have to. Phone is much more convenient.

I have some other lenses, tried to post them yesterday but Chrome crashed while in the middle of a lengthly post..... I'll try again sometime, seems as though this site may not be compatible with iPhone6 and Chrome. My curser is bouncing everywhere.

18-135 is stm
75-300

Will be adding 10-18is stm soon.

I think the 50mm is best by far for indoor portraits. 18-135 can do a good job as well very similar.

Thanks again and I will post more info and photos.
OG


----------



## ronlane (Nov 20, 2015)

To post photos, you can use sites like flickr or even post from you mac to here with files. I typically post files that are 800 or 1000 pixels on the long edge at 72 ppi without any trouble on here.

We don't need to pixel peep to get the point across, but a larger file helps to determine where your focus was. (For portraits it should be the eye.) Also for portraits, it's okay for the skin to be smooth but you want the eyes tack sharp.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you Ron,

I miss focus on the eyes a lot. I turned the beep back on to see if that helps, perhaps there is a lag from when the focus lock seems to be on until it really is. I always shoot for the eyes but maybe the aperture Im shooting at 1.8-3 usually is typicaly too low for portraits. i uploaded one more picture to test from the mac and am typing on the mac now also I will give up on the phone for now until I get a grasp on this from the larger machine. Hard learning curve, new mac, new 70D and new baby haha.

Thanks so much for the help. I'll try shooting at 5.6+ see if that helps get both eyes focused. 

Can you see the EXIF in the new file posted and is that large enough? I exported it from PS at file size 7, medium.

Thanks again everyone.
OG

PS the new file is really soft too I realize. Better light and focus and I'll be a happy man.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

OGsPhotography said:


> Thank you Ron,
> 
> I miss focus on the eyes a lot. I turned the beep back on to see if that helps, perhaps there is a lag from when the focus lock seems to be on until it really is. I always shoot for the eyes but maybe the aperture Im shooting at 1.8-3 usually is typicaly too low for portraits. i uploaded one more picture to test from the mac and am typing on the mac now also I will give up on the phone for now until I get a grasp on this from the larger machine. Hard learning curve, new mac, new 70D and new baby haha.
> 
> ...



F5.6 will help, but will still depend on how far away your subject is.  Are you using a single focus point or a zone?  This video should help, but I suggest you read your manual.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 20, 2015)

I would think about how you're framing shots. The first one seems too tight, the girl is cut off on the right side, and it's hard to tell that's a ribbon/bow - it's a bright red eye-catching odd shape. (You'd probably need to get the picture when the person is holding the ribbon in a way that looks good in a photo.) I'd watch with printed T shirts to either get the lettering completely in the frame and make sure it's straight, or keep it out.

With the second one the background has visual distractions - a white pillow, slanted edge of a chair, a yellow shape to the right (a toy?). Especially the bright lighter colors tend to draw the viewer's eyes and can distract from the subject.

Next time notice your backgrounds, think about your vantage point - what do you see in your viewfinder? You can move yourself a step or two or more, or you might consider moving the chair a little, and get toys or other objects out of the way if needed. Or you could use toys in the pictures, but they'd need to be part of the picture not making for distracting shapes in the background.

It looks like the lens was open (large aperture) which could be making it harder to focus. You might want to learn more about depth of field, get out and take some pictures of an object/subject (maybe not active kids! try something stationary), changing the aperture each time and notice how that looks in your pictures. 

You might need to get in more practice so you can nail the focus. (I focus manually but that may or may not work for someone else.) In the first picture it looks like it's on the hand lower left, not sure on other photo because nothing looks sharply in focus (the hair above the eyebrow, maybe); I'm wondering if there was some slight blur in that one.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you Jacka, that is a great video! I have seen it before and it is well worth watching again.

I switch between focus selection a lot. Usually single point, but I have it set up so if I switch to tall it does top zone. I also cant decide on one shot or servo, so I switch quite often to get experience with both. 

I went and read another tutorial, so much to concentrate on I love photography. Cant wait its almost golden hour so I'll tray again this afternoon I hope.


----------



## Designer (Nov 20, 2015)

OGsPhotography said:


> I kinda like the soft look but will need to learn both ways, people want tacks I think.


As you view the photos on your computer, you can verify the exact point of focus, and also re-size them to about 1000 pixels on the long side which will load here and display nicely.  Furthermore, you can upload directly from your computer right to the thread using the "upload a file" button below your reply.  Or if it is hosted somewhere else, just use the "image" tool in the header.

I agree that "the soft look" is fine for certain photos and certain parts of photos, but really, we usually expect to see sharply defined catchlights in people's eyes.  Soft skin, sure, soft hair, in some cases, soft clothing, o.k., but people's eyes should be sharp enough to see the catchlights.  That is the normal place portrait photographers will place the focus.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you Vintage!

So many good points you make! I think I will go manual next shoot. 

The composition is all a bit shaky, I really Feel I need to nail my settings and lighting first. I call them informal portraits because I have to just take advantage of the fact shes even sitting in a chair! Not much time to pose the scene or the time will hAve passed.

Thanks,
OG


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

OGsPhotography said:


> Thank you Jacka, that is a great video! I have seen it before and it is well worth watching again.
> 
> I switch between focus selection a lot. Usually single point, but I have it set up so if I switch to tall it does top zone. I also cant decide on one shot or servo, so I switch quite often to get experience with both.
> 
> I went and read another tutorial, so much to concentrate on I love photography. Cant wait its almost golden hour so I'll tray again this afternoon I hope.



It's great that you shoot both landscape and portrait, but I would advise against using the zone when switching to vertical.  You want that single focus point to be directly on the eye.  The zone may choose the nose or the ring on moms finger etc.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Designer,

I will check for a tutorial on resizing in LR/PS, exporting and storing and cloud sharing probably hAve thrown me for the biggest loop of all this. Switching from cpu to mac and adding PS same day is nonsensical lol.

By catchlights do you mean the shiny spots that are in all 3 photos, or are you looking for more light in the actual blues of the eye, retina or iris I cant remember what to call it.

Thanks you!
OG


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Jaca,

I will definitely go into the vertical settings and switch it to single point.

I was for a while considering going to full auto AF to try and get sharper. I'll stick to the course!

Thanks again!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

OGsPhotography said:


> Jaca,
> 
> I will definitely go into the vertical settings and switch it to single point.
> 
> ...



Definitely not full auto for portraits.  It will choose the nearest object it can latch onto.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 20, 2015)

That last photo with the girl holding the book
Manual exposure, 1/100 sec, f/3.2, ISO 200

The Out Of Focus look may be due to using slightly too slow a shutter speed.  Any hand movement while pushing the release button could cause softness/OOF.

The best thing in focus was the one pink heart on her left shoulder but it wasn't sharp at all.
You have to use a Single Focus point, proper aperture and proper shutter speed.
Don't be afraid to up your ISO in order to do that.


----------



## Designer (Nov 20, 2015)

OGsPhotography said:


> Thanks Designer,
> 
> I will check for a tutorial on resizing in LR/PS, exporting and storing and cloud sharing probably hAve thrown me for the biggest loop of all this. Switching from cpu to mac and adding PS same day is nonsensical lol.
> 
> ...


I don't have LR, but my software upon exporting gives me options for format and size, so if I'm going to post a photo on here I set it to JPEG and to fit within a 1024 pixel size.  I export it to my desktop so it's easy and fast to upload.  (With a Mac you can just drag it in.)  

Catchlights are those bright reflections of whatever your lighting source is reflected in your subject's eyes.


----------



## Designer (Nov 20, 2015)

OGsPhotography said:


> I was for a while considering going to full auto AF to try and get sharper.


Hit me with that one again.  

Are you saying that you've been focusing manually?  You are not letting your camera focus?  Why izzat?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Designer,

No not manual focus ( although I Did State that elsewhere haha). What I was refering to in that context was setting the Camera to Auto Selection: 19 pt AF and AF operation to AI FOCUS, full auto lol. With manual control over aperture and F#. I was doing manual ISO as well but I think I'll let is on Auto with a 6400 limit while ai figure out this new flash.

Thank you everyone for your help this afternoon I think my hard works been rewarded my flash arrived a month early!!!! Happeh.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

The Canon 270EX is a baby next to this beast.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 20, 2015)

Note the composition, 
Why, in the original is there so much space behind her?
That adds nothing


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Travellor,

The composition was Meant pto put her up in the top left third its where I set the Single Focus I end up with a comp like that. Can only add light to the dark so the dark right half is aiding contrast. I will try with a tighter crop my next shoot! 
Thanks
OG

PS my flash is synced to the TX transmitter! Going to grab my shoot thru umbrella that might help.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't get misled by the 'thirds rule' which is a silly shorthand for a much more complex issue.
She is looking into a short space with lots of dark space behind her; that makes not much sense to teh viewer who tries to understand why you put her there.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 20, 2015)

I think you're right about needing to nail the settings and focus. That's why I'd suggest you practice that on an object to help you get better at it, so you will be able to get better pictures of her (since she looks like a cute busy little _on the move_ subject! lol).


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 20, 2015)

Vintage,
I do that! Its great advice; meet Mother Goose,

About the rule of thirds, you asked why I did it, and I don't necessarily agree that its silly per say. I love Pi.
Thanks! Keep the insight coming I learned a lot today!

 Tried to sneak a " portrait" mag into the cart at wallmart while getting some rechargeabkes for the flash, wifey found it and lol not hapenin.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 21, 2015)

This is what I came up with in the first try with the new lighting. I think when I get a chance in front of the window with the YN560 for fill it will be better chances.

Can you see the EXIF on this?


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 21, 2015)

Nicely sharp, exif included

Note hot spots.
More diffusion needed, imo.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 21, 2015)

I think the hotspots are not actually blown. I haven't really edited this yet just going for sharpness and testing some technical aspects. Heres same shot with a few sliders moved. A bit yellow but that can be fixed. Useable pic anyway Im happy. 

I used a large reflector on the right side but I think I want to just add another YN 560 lol. Or some ambient light maybe a bank of CF lights.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 22, 2015)

ISO 320
50mm
f4.5
1/100sec

YN 560 at about 1/4 power can't remember wish exif had it, does it??
I can work with this light.
Sun goes down really early up here in the Great White North.


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 23, 2015)

OGsPhotography said:


> Vintage,
> I do that! Its great advice; meet Mother Goose,
> 
> About the rule of thirds, you asked why I did it, and I don't necessarily agree that its silly per say. I love Pi.
> ...



Don't be a slave to the rule of thirds.  It USUALLY works, but not always.  The suggested crop by *The_Traveler* is a good one even if it does put her eyes fairly central, where she is looking is through the upper left third, and the black space draws the eye away.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 23, 2015)

OGsPhotography said:


> About the rule of thirds, you asked why I did it, and I don't necessarily agree that its silly per say. I love Pi.



I think you have this a bit backwards.
One doesn't compose a picture to put something on the thirds.
When composing, often it looks better when the important subject is neither on the margin nor in the center.
The first thing a viewer does is sift quickly through the content deciding what to look at, what is important and parsing the hints the placem,ent of items in the frame give.
Something in the center with lots of room around it, implies a symmetrical composition, which a closeup of a face usually isn't.
Something on the very margin is usually seen to be unimportant.
Strive for balance while paying attention to the sense of a picture; putting a subject's head on the thirds, but facing into the margin doesn't make sense to the viewer.
Know/learn how to use your viewer's built-in preconceptions to give your photos impact.
Following 'rules' blindly and routinely makes your photos routine.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 23, 2015)

Mostly until I received this light I was concerned with sharpness. I can go faster shutter now and worry more about composition! 

Traveller
When I choose to put my focus point off centered on a " thirds", I suppose I am composing it around the rule in a way. I will place it ( the single focus) to the opposite side in a profile shot, on the thirds, and try that.
Thank you!


----------



## Designer (Nov 23, 2015)

OGsPhotography said:


> Mostly until I received this light I was concerned with sharpness. I can go faster shutter now and worry more about composition!
> 
> Traveller
> When I choose to put my focus point off centered on a " thirds", I suppose I am composing it around the rule in a way. I will place it ( the single focus) to the opposite side in a profile shot, on the thirds, and try that.
> Thank you!


I think you've missed the point.  The way I read The_Traveller's post is for you to NOT DO THAT ANY MORE.

Anyway, something else for you to try:  Just shoot it.  Shoot wide.  Edit later.  If, while you're editing, you like the subject a bit off center, then that is when you can crop to your heart's content placing the important things in important places.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 23, 2015)

You dont need to yell. And I said thanks.

Be like Nike, just do it! Good advice, I thank you as well.

Im not mindlessly shooting, Im setting controls in manual, looking for good light, paying thousands of dollars on gear, reading books, taking classes, and getting yelled at on the internet cause I missed a point!
OG


----------



## Designer (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh, golly, I sure hope you don't consider my post the last word on this.  

It is a fault of mine to try to condense writing into a simple phrase.  I hope I didn't' insult you.  

If The_Traveler wrote it too gentle, then I wrote it too harshly.  Sorry.


----------

